# Hawkins Electrical Guide



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Free, legal, no strings! There are other editions on there. 

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/49512


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I've read hundreds of books from Project Gutenberg, good source.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have the complete set of the 1917 edition. There is so much relevant electrical knowledge that it would stagger you by how much you can learn from a 100 year old text book.:thumbsup:


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

The complex of factories I was at in Scotland ; as an apprentice ; had some of this stuff still in operation ! Only once did we strip the Edison batteries....we called them NiFe cells then .


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

I still have my fathers 1955 electrical hand book.
neat stuff
lots of information
:thumbup:


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a few volumes of this packed away, very interesting info in them. One specifically focused on generation and had tables on things such as boiler draft per ft of chimney height and fan sizing for induced draft. I find these old text can be more informative than modern things because they assume you have basic mechanical knowledge but don't expect that you are just going to hire an engineer.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Muhahahahahaha................


----------

